# New born Buzzer



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

My Baja Rattler female _Crotalus enyo enyo_ gave me a present yesterday morning

She dropped 8 health little buzzers and 5 are very nice and some sort of Leucisitc thingy going on.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

:2thumb:

That is all.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

stunning


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh my goodness Graeme! They are stunning! I presume they are all spoken for?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Oh my goodness Graeme! They are stunning! I presume they are all spoken for?


Ignore the angry face associated with this post-my lovely iPhone felt it would be an added touch...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Can they 'rattle' straight from the off or do they need some sheds first?


----------



## Greggers (Jun 11, 2006)

Will any be for sale? They look stunning.:flrt:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry for the late reply.

Are they are so special I will be growing them on before I decide whether to let any go!

They cannot really rattle at this age as they only have a button

Cute little critters


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

very nice baja rattlers are my faverite speicies of ratllesnake, will there be any for sale in couple of years?


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice!:2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

very cute :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous. Are both parents normal phases? Definetely seems to be some leucistic features going on. 

Congrats. And good luck!


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful buzzers you got there man, really nice


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

So cute! :2thumb:


----------

